# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Seven Antibiotics to Stockpile and Why...

## Reason

http://www.lewrockwell.com/spl3/stoc...tibiotics.html

----------


## jclay2

Thanks. What is the correct way to store antibiotics? Oxygen Free, no light, and in the Freezer?

----------


## jclay2

Double Post

----------


## TomtheTinker

How do you get the anti-biotics with out a prescription?

----------


## sparebulb

> How do you get the anti-biotics with out a prescription?


Take a day trip across the border to our ethical, NAFTA trading partner, Mexico.  You can get all the clap and antibiotics that you want within walking distance of our border in any border town.

----------


## Reason

> How do you get the anti-biotics with out a prescription?


It shouldn't be too hard to ask your normal doctor to prescribe a few of these under the justification of making an emergency "earthquake" kit etc

----------


## Southron

Good post.  If not for antibiotics I would be without my left arm or dead.   Remember that a minor cut can kill you if infected. 

You used to be able to get animal antibiotics very easily. (Which would suffice in a pinch)  Not sure if that is still the case.

----------


## justinc.1089

How would you store up anti-biotics?

----------


## Krugerrand

Full article link:
http://www.survivalblog.com/2011/02/...stockpile.html

----------


## jclay2

If you are like me though and deeply care about prepping for your pet gold fish, go to amazon and search amoxacillin. It is readily available to purchase without a doctor's prescription and can be done pretty cheaply. 

http://www.amazon.com/Aqua-Mox-500mg...8508203&sr=8-1

----------


## KCIndy

> How would you store up anti-biotics?



If you keep them in a dry, temperature controlled environment, most oral antibiotics have a shelf life of a couple of years.

The bigger problem is getting a physician to write a prescription in anything near bulk quantities, if at all.

----------


## jclay2

> If you keep them in a dry, temperature controlled environment, most oral antibiotics have a shelf life of a couple of years.
> 
> The bigger problem is getting a physician to write a prescription in anything near bulk quantities, if at all.


Nope, thats what pet meds are for.

----------


## Arion45

I use doxycycline all the time in my practice. It is effective against MRSA and covers all of what cephalexin does plus atypicals. If children are not a concern I would go with doxycycline rather than cephalexin.

----------


## sarahdeez

definite 2nd for doxycycline.  I rarely see an organism that is not susceptible to either doxy or amoxil.  Of course this is different in different areas.  These two would be my top two picks.  Also, both are well tolerated if not allergic.

Cipro would probably be my 3rd.  I'm not a huge fan of cephalosporins either (except for children).

----------


## puppetmaster

Try Natural cures. Oil of Oregano is a potent antibiotic

----------


## Kotin

> Try Natural cures. Oil of Oregano is a potent antibiotic


I was a just about to say.. I will stick with oil of oregano.. Screw antibiotics. They deplete your body of important nutrients like vitamin k and also kill all your good bacteria which leads to yeast and other awful digestive problems.. Not to mention antibiotics promote resistance and create super strains.. Oil of oregano does not.. 

Keep your antibiotics and I'll keep my oregano oil..

----------


## Dr.3D

Grapefruit Seed Extract (GSE) is also a very good anti-microbial.
http://www.nutriteam.com/index2.html

----------


## Zippyjuan

Antibiotics lose potentcy over time so they are not really something you want to spend the money to save for a long time. 
http://www.antibioticsexpert.com/fiv...tibiotics.html



> Moreover, storing antibiotics past their expiration date causes unpredictable variations in their potency. An antibiotic like Cipro you have had sitting on a shelf at room temperature for 2 or 3 years may be less potent or so much more potent that it costs deadly drug interactions. Antibiotics that are used after their expiration date may even cause kidney or liver damage.


This site http://www.sigmaaldrich.com/life-sci...tibiotics.html has storage temperature recommendations for many different types of antibiotics (different ones have different storage requirements). 



> In general, antibiotics require storage in a refrigerator or freezer. Aminoglycosides (e.g. kanamycin) are hygroscopic and should be stored in a desiccator. Storage of many powdered antibiotics at -20 °C is not recommended and increases the risk of water condensation. All antibiotics should be protected from direct sunlight. Rifampicin and amphotericin B are very sensitive to light and should be stored in the dark.
> 
> The labels of antibiotic containers usually state the activity (potency, active matter per amount of powder) of the product in µg/mg or units/mg of powder. The amount of powder to use for a given antibiotic will change according to the activity of the product. For example, if a product has an activity of 1000 units/mg, twice as much powder will be required than for the same product with an activity of 2000 units/mg.
> 
> The relationship between the weight (mg) of antibiotic to use, the activity of the powder (µg/mg or units/mg), the volume of solution to prepare (ml) and the concentration (µg/ml) of antibiotic desired in the solution is:
> 
>             Weight = (Volume x Concentration) / Activity
> 
> *Most antibiotic solutions will remain stable stored at -0 °C for up to 3 months.* However, Rifampicin should be freshly prepared for each use. Most antibiotics are heat labile and should be filter sterilized using membranes that minimize adsorption (e.g. cellulose acetate).
> ...


The longest storage they list for a liquid preperation is 12 months for Kanamycin. Most are under six months and some are just a few days. 

Checking on Cephalexin capsules (one of the recommended ones in the article) says the following about storage:
http://www.prescription-drugs-inform...-To-Store.html



> The following is general storage information for Cephalexin Capsules: 
> 
> •It is important that you store Cephalexin Capsules at temperatures between 59 and 86 degrees Fahrenheit. 
> •Make sure Cephalexin Capsules is kept away from direct sunlight and moisture. 
> •Be sure to store Cephalexin Capsules out of reach of any pets or small children; in a small childproof container. 
> •Dispose of any expired or unused Cephalexin Capsules properly


Basically read the instructions for whatever you intend to buy and don't keep them beyond the exipration date.  You won't be able to stock up for the next decade- likely less than a year.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Lew Forgot Moldy Bread

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Antibiotics lose potentcy over time so they are not really something you want to spend the money to save for a long time. 
> http://www.antibioticsexpert.com/fiv...tibiotics.html
> 
> 
> This site http://www.sigmaaldrich.com/life-sci...tibiotics.html has storage temperature recommendations for many different types of antibiotics (different ones have different storage requirements). 
> 
> 
> The longest storage they list for a liquid preperation is 12 months for Kanamycin. Most are under six months and some are just a few days. 
> 
> ...


Really bad to irrelevant info for any anti-bio you will be able to get your hands on.  Ignore this post.

His first point is completely WRONG!

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> If you keep them in a dry, temperature controlled environment, most oral antibiotics have a shelf life of a couple of years.


Total low ball.  Try 8-15 years.  "shelf lives" are for the convenience of the pharma industry.  They make tons of money off perfectly good drugs that have to be thrown out and replaced due to regulation/law.

----------


## sarahdeez

> Antibiotics lose potentcy over time so they are not really something you want to spend the money to save for a long time. 
> http://www.antibioticsexpert.com/fiv...tibiotics.html
> 
> Im not sure of the credibility of this website and do not personally agree with it. 
> 
> 
> This site http://www.sigmaaldrich.com/life-sci...tibiotics.html has storage temperature recommendations for many different types of antibiotics (different ones have different storage requirements). 
> 
> This seems to apply to liquid antibiotics which are definitely unstable (why they often have to be refrigerated).  These figures would  not apply to pills.  
> ...


I think many medicines would be good after the expiration date but of course you will have to make that decision for yourself.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> I was a just about to say.. I will stick with oil of oregano.. Screw antibiotics. They deplete your body of important nutrients like vitamin k and also kill all your good bacteria which leads to yeast and other awful digestive problems.. Not to mention antibiotics promote resistance and create super strains.. Oil of oregano does not.. 
> 
> Keep your antibiotics and I'll keep my oregano oil..


Yes, very good stuff.  The most researched form is Oil of Oregano *P73*.

Other antibiotics/antifungals/antimicrobials:
MMS
garlic
onion juice
hydrogen peroxide
alcohol (higher the proof the better)

A friend of a friend did his thesis on the best way to treat strep throat.  The best way by far is to take a shot of alcohol (at least 100 proof, 150 is better) 3 times a day until the symptoms are gone.

MMS is awesome, and everybody should have a bottle on hand. (google it)

----------


## Dr.3D

> Yes, very good stuff.  The most researched form is Oil of Oregano *P73*.
> 
> Other antibiotics/antifungals/antimicrobials:
> MMS
> garlic
> onion juice
> hydrogen peroxide
> alcohol (higher the proof the better)
> 
> ...


Did your friend try 15 drops of Grapefruit Seed Extract in half a cup of water, gargle with it and swallow.   I've tried this and the pain of a sore throat is gone instantly.    If the problem is above the palate in the nasal cavity, 4 drops of Grapefruit Seed Extract mixed with the contents of a 44ml bottle of saline nasal spray will work for that.    So far, that is the best I've found to handle a sore throat and/or nasal burn as I call it.   (burning above the palate in the nasal cavity)

Edit: And GSE is supposed to have an indefinite shelf life.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> Did your friend try 15 drops of Grapefruit Seed Extract in half a cup of water, gargle with it and swallow.   I've tried this and the pain of a sore throat is gone instantly.    If the problem is above the palate in the nasal cavity, 4 drops of Grapefruit Seed Extract mixed with the contents of a 44ml bottle of saline nasal spray will work for that.    So far, that is the best I've found to handle a sore throat and/or nasal burn as I call it.   (burning above the palate in the nasal cavity)
> 
> Edit: And GSE is supposed to have an indefinite shelf life.


I really don't know what he tested.  It was about 15 years ago, and I'm not sure how available GSE was back then.  Thanks for the tip though.

I'm also pretty sure that MMS would do better than alcohol for strep throat.  It definitely wasn't available back then.  I've personally used MMS to cure an abscessed tooth... sure beats a root canal, especially if SHTF and there's no dentist to be found.

----------


## Dr.3D

> I really don't know what he tested.  It was about 15 years ago, and I'm not sure how available GSE was back then.  Thanks for the tip though.
> 
> I'm also pretty sure that MMS would do better than alcohol for strep throat.  It definitely wasn't available back then.  I've personally used MMS to cure an abscessed tooth... sure beats a root canal, especially if SHTF and there's no dentist to be found.


Okay, thanks... just wondered if what he found was better or not.    I'll have to check out the MMS, haven't heard of it before.   Is that Miracle Mineral Supplement?     From what I understand, it's just sodium chlorate in water, am I correct?

----------


## Corydoras

> If you are like me though and deeply care about prepping for your pet gold fish, go to amazon and search amoxacillin. It is readily available to purchase without a doctor's prescription and can be done pretty cheaply.


And of course, koi are GIANT goldfish, so their medications come in much larger quantities... doxycycline, erythromycin, metronidazole, quinine, tetracycline... all for the caring koi owner.

http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/products.html

----------


## Ninja Homer

> Okay, thanks... just wondered if what he found was better or not.    I'll have to check out the MMS, haven't heard of it before.   Is that Miracle Mineral Supplement?     From what I understand, it's just sodium chlorate in water, am I correct?


Yes... worst name for an alternative treatment ever, because nobody trusts a medicine labeled as "miracle".  When mixed with an acid (vinegar, lime juice, or citric acid) it produces chlorine dioxide, which seems to be the most active ingredient of it.  I use 5 drops of lime juice from one of those little plastic lime-shaped bottles to each drop of MMS.  Let it sit 3 minutes, then add water to it.  Swish it around for mouth/tooth problems, or drink it down for whatever else you're taking it for.

Here's a heavily-referenced overview of it: http://bioredox.mysite.com/CLOXhtml/CLOXprnt+refs.htm

----------


## WyoLiberty

To prevent colds or even overcome them I use Herb Pharm "Virattack" (you can get it at Vitacost for reasonable) and Baseline Nutritionals "Super ViraGone"...(this one is really garlicky & fairly expensive but it works!) They have stuff like lomatium root, echinacea, olive leaf etc. in them.  It works on stuff from the common cold to warts...topically or ingested...

In lieu of antacids, eat celery the moment you may feel heartburn coming or even sour stomach.

There are alternatives to most prescribed medication and OTC drugs...just do the research - your body will thank you.

----------


## TomtheTinker

Bump

----------


## dannno

Tea tree oil works really well, also.

----------


## dannno

Can you utilize oil of oregano for respiratory infections, strep throat, etc?

----------


## Kotin

Oil of oregano is better though since it's edible. Kills MRSA, strep  and pretty much anything. No shelf life either.  

Of course better make sure it's medical grade or else it won't do anything. If the carvacrol content isn't listed it's because its too dilute to list.

----------


## Acala

> Oil of oregano is better though since it's edible. Kills MRSA, strep  and pretty much anything. No shelf life either.  
> 
> Of course better make sure it's medical grade or else it won't do anything. If the carvacrol content isn't listed it's because its too dilute to list.


Got a brand and a source you like?  instructions for use?

----------


## Icymudpuppy

I went to my local farm and feed store and bought all the penicillin and amoxicillin I'll need for the foreseeable future.  Veterinary grade antibiotics are perfectly safe and effective.  Use the dosage recommendations for pigs.

----------


## Edward

About 75% of patients are non-compliant with the directions given, so I look forward to the day when laypeople self-diagnose everything and pop antibiotics like candy. For real fun, let's add prednisone to our survival list.

----------


## Danke

> Use the dosage recommendations for pigs.


That's easy to remember.

----------


## donnay

> Got a brand and a source you like?  instructions for use?


I get mine here:  http://www.vitacost.com/North-Americ...Oil-Of-Oregano

Here is some info:  http://www.homeremediesweb.com/oil_o...h_benefits.php

----------


## Gary4Liberty

> If you are like me though and deeply care about prepping for your pet gold fish, go to amazon and search amoxacillin. It is readily available to purchase without a doctor's prescription and can be done pretty cheaply. 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Aqua-Mox-500mg...8508203&sr=8-1


ya but its a weak antibiotic.  better than nothing I suppose

----------


## donnay

> ya but its a weak antibiotic.  better than nothing I suppose


I believe this is what he is talking about**:

----------


## eduardo89

> Total low ball.  Try 8-15 years.  "shelf lives" are for the convenience of the pharma industry.  They make tons of money off perfectly good drugs that have to be thrown out and replaced due to regulation/law.


This. US military has done various studies on shelf life for various medications. 8-15 years is what they found. The "best before" dates on medication is for one of two reasons 1) to make you buy more 2) it's the date where they can guarantee 100% potency. For 2) they usually don't bother testing for more than a year or two.

When the military did tests on their stockpiles (they were worried they would have to throw everything away every few years), they found:




> The results showed about 90% of them were safe and effective as far as 15 years past their expiration dates. Joel Davis, a former FDA expiration-date compliance chief, said that with a handful of exceptions - notably nitroglycerin, insulin and some liquid antibiotics - most expired drugs are probably effective.


Cohen, Laurie P. (2000-03-28). "Many Medicines Prove Potent for Years Past Their Expiration Dates.". Wall Street Journal 235 (62): pp.*A1 (cover story).


*Shelf life is not the same as service life*

----------


## Tudo

Great jars can be had from Vitality Glassware in California. 

I bought a bunch from mmjars.com but the owner is a flake who doesn't do what he says he's going to do. Go to amazon or search Vitality Glass. Terrific product

----------


## craezie

Another essential oil user here.  I would strongly encourage anyone to look outside of the Big Pharma box and learn how to use essential oils.  While they do lose a bit of potency over time, they have a great shelf life when stored properly.  More importantly, essential plant oils are broad spectrum --this means that they have hundreds of active chemicals and bacteria cannot become resistant.  Pharmaceutical antibiotics are made by isolating one or two active chemicals, so this is why it is relatively easy for bacteria to become resistant.  Also, many of these oils are antibacterial, antiviral, AND antifungal.  So they work great on those "mystery" infections.  Chances are, if you don't have access to antibiotics you don't have access to a laboratory to tell you exactly what you have.

My top two favorites are actually Thyme and Clove.  I have yet to have a bacterial infection these cannot beat.  Clove is also the #1 for MRSA.  I tolerate these much better than Oregano.  Oregano is, of course, a fantastic antibiotic as well but it is very very irritating to the skin and mucous membranes.  I cannot use it on my children at all, even with heavy dilution.

If you have an airborne or respiratory disease, the most effective way to treat is with a diffuser.  Get an electric pump vaporizer.

Here would be a basic medical kit:
1 oz thyme (best for skin infections)
1 oz Eucalyptus (best to diffuse for respiratory infections)
1 oz Clove (powerful antibiotic and antiviral, MRSA)
1 oz Oregano (VERY strong, only use diluted)
1 oz Geranium (antibiotic and antifungal, MRSA)
1 oz Helichrysum (EXPENSIVE, the best anti-inflammatory skin healer that exists)
4 oz tea tree (general antibiotic and all fungal & yeast infections)
4 oz Lavender (amazing anti-inflammatory, cures minor scrapes and burns almost immediately)
4 oz lemon (best for disinfecting surfaces and tools)

All of these oils have their own purpose, but if I had to narrow it to the most basic that would treat most kinds of injury and infection it would be thyme, clove, lavender and tea tree.  Only buy therapeutic grade, as many cheaper oils exist that do not perform.  Also, you need a carrier oil (I like sweet almond but even olive oil will do) to dilute the stronger oils for application.  Lavender and tea tree can be used directly.

My favorite company is Libertynatural.com.  For me, they have a good blend of quality and price.  $50 minimum order.

----------


## jllundqu

I can't find anything on Amazon... any other links?

Thanks

----------


## The Free Hornet

> About 75% of patients are non-compliant with the directions given, so I look forward to the day when laypeople self-diagnose everything and pop antibiotics like candy. For real fun, let's add prednisone to our survival list.


You'll be crying for some "candy" after tripping on a rock having been chased off some preper's apple grove.

----------

